# His & Hers Monark Airman Resto Customs



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm not a big fan of restored or resto custom bikes, I prefer originals, but these were both to far gone to save. Actually the men's is basically a frankin' bike. I think the only 2 parts that came from the same bike are the fenders, the rest was just parts I had or found. And, the women's was horribly house painted black by a previous owner.  Anyway now they match my vintage 1956 Dalton Camper, and will give me something cool to ride at vintage camper rallies.


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 11, 2021)

hey I found this in my parts bin, sending it over to you soon.....  maybe you can use it for your project.  If not, pass it on.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 15, 2021)

kentercanyon said:


> hey I found this in my parts bin, sending it over to you soon.....  maybe you can use it for your project.  If not, pass it on.
> 
> View attachment 1389847




*I'm all in, send it my way!!*


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

@10~18kustoms other than that shade of blue? color I Dig'em & the camper! Now ya need a vintage Chevy truck & You'll have the Monopoly


----------

